# Rikon Mini Lathe



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a note to those that may be in the market for a good lathe to turn grips with. I just bought a Rikon Mini Lathe (RK70100), with bed extension. It has the #2 MT headstock and tailstock. This will allow it to use the same chucks and attachments as the bigger midi lathes. It was 329.00 + cost of extension. I just turned my first set of foam grips on it and didn't know what to expect. I walked in the store and was going to buy a midi lathe. I was looking for the 3/4 HP and walked out with the 1/2HP mini instead.

I was thinking, I have turned all of my grips on a sewing machine motor on my rod lathe so far, I am sure a 1/2HP motor will turn a grip fine. I was right. It was a pleasure to turn a grip on. It didn't bog down, shutter, shimmy, OR shake.  The only thing I could have improved on was making sure I had sharp tools, obviously not the lathes fault.

If you are looking for a lathe that will be up to the task, seriously give the Rikon Mini a chance. I may come back in 6 months to a year and have a completely different view on the lathe, but so far, it has my favor. Now remember, I bought this with the sole interest of EVA foam and occasional wooden grips to turn. I didn't buy this expecting to turn table or chair legs with.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had mine for about 3 years now and love it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ed K said:


> I've had mine for about 3 years now and love it.


I am glad to hear that. I am sure the gentle life this thing will see, I will have it for a long, long time. How many lathes purchased primarily see foam? I bet this thing thinks it just hit the lathe lotto. LOL


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I use mine mainly for cork so it is also seeing an easy life. A good friend of mine has one that he turns all kinds of wood with all the way up to salad bowls. His is about 3 years older than mine and has been used hard with no problems.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> The only thing I could have improved on was making sure I had sharp tools, obviously not the lathes fault.


Gotta quit buying your tools at harbor freight.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ed K said:


> I use mine mainly for cork so it is also seeing an easy life. A good friend of mine has one that he turns all kinds of wood with all the way up to salad bowls. His is about 3 years older than mine and has been used hard with no problems.


The news only gets better about this little lathe..


----------

